# What's going on right now?



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Me and a friend are thinking of fishing the pier on Thursday in the afternoon and were wondering what we can expect to catch. I've never fished there before and my friend hardly fishes at all so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks alot.


----------

